# ISO Australohero/'Cichlasoma' Oblongus



## ZK2006 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm preparing to dive back in to the cichlid world after having lost my entire collection of fish to a 5 day power outage from a winter storm. I've been browsing around looking at fish i've not had before or perhaps stick with some old time favorites.
Anyway, I've found a fish that I've yet to really pinpoint the true name. I've seen it listed as Australohero Oblongus, 'Cichlasoma' Oblongus and C. Oblongum as noted in this bit of information http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=371.
It's all so very confusing, and all for probably a good reason. I'm led to believe these guys are almost non-existent in the aquarium hobby and finding a particular strain of them may prove even more complicated. This is the species I'm after.. the one that contains the blue spangling on it's body.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They're out there. Check the clubs... This is the first cichlid ever collected and introduced to the fish keeping hobby. I will see if I can dig up information about them from when I had them...

The debate is on the scientific name of the fish and that is why you're having trouble finding information on them. They supposedly split them up into three groups... Now that was a few years ago now... I have no clue how they further screwed things up... Give me a day or so... Try doing searches under "Cichlasoma Facetum" or "chanchito oblongatus"


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Found an interesting article for you... you've peaked my interest again LOL

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=371


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

As of now the particular species in the pic you show is Australoheros Oblongum. They are a dwarf variety of the Chanchito. The males get about 4" and females 3. They are from southern south america and do not require a heater so can withstand rather low temperatures.

That pic is the male in breeding colors owned by CHK on this site. He was in Houston TX and was spreading these beauties around the country. Unfortunately ,he recently moved out of the country and is no longer shipping them.

I bought six from him a few months ago and got two pairs. I kept my breeding pair and sold the other pair last week to another member here. Very unfortunate that they died in shipping. First time I tried shipping fish and I believe they may have gotten too hot. Was supposed to arrive in one day, but took two. But that is another story.

My pair (children of the one in the pic) had theur second spawn and the eggs hatched last night. I have a fry tank ready this time and with grow out the babies and hopefully sell them when they are big enough. They were VERY good parents on the first spawn, but I let naturer take its course that time and the barbs got to them.

So stay tuned and I will keep y'all posted.

My previous post on my pair
http://cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic ... e32163ac05

....Bill


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Part of the problem is they have never been scientificly described, and no one knows where they were found in the wild. No more have been found. And that might preclude them from ever being formaly described unless they can be relocated. Many experts believe it to be a regional color form of _Australoheros facetum_ ... though becuase of the smaller size, it may indeed be a new species. Until their described, the best way to name them would be _Australoheros cf facetum_ 'oblongum' ... but you won't see it listed that way anywere.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

I kept my breeding pair and sold the other pair last week to another member here. Very unfortunate that they died in shipping. First time I tried shipping fish and I believe they may have gotten too hot. Was supposed to arrive in one day, but took two. But that is another story.

Thanks anyways Bill. Its a shame they didnt make it, but I appreciate you trying! Keep me in the loop with updates on your pair!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

The "chanchitos" are a great group of fish. The best way to describe them is by location.

Unfortunately I don't know where oblongus are from (including the breeding pair that I have)...

In general chanchitos can be broken into the "facetus" group (bigger, more aggressive) and the scitulus group (smaller, less aggressive, dots on the cheek). There's a ton of variability in each of these groups with some facetums growing to nearly a foot and some maxing out at 5-6"... and some being basically brownish yellow fish, some having red bellies, etc.

Adding to the confusion is the scientific description of a variety of hard to distinguish fish from southern brazil, some of which have overlapping geographic locations.

My pair of oblongus has bred several times but not since I took the rest of the fish out of their tank (they weren't able to fend off other cichlids very well).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I find it extremely ironic that the fish hobby kept cichlid isn't even described... I hate scientists... I just call em chanchitos and end it at that. Nothing more nothing less.

They should simply be Cichlasoma chanchito. Done... :lol:

Greta little fish. I got six from Chong but killed hem with a defective heater that cooked them 

Now I want some again but this time no heater... just a heater in the tank on either side of theirs will do...


----------



## ZK2006 (Feb 6, 2006)

Boy, never thought these little fellas would get so much attention. I'm excited to get a little group of my own started for sure now!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

ZK2006 said:


> Boy, never thought these little fellas would get so much attention. I'm excited to get a little group of my own started for sure now!


It's the fickle nature of the hobby. I've been keeping them for years. Couldn't give them away. I'm glad that people are beginning to appreciate them.

There's a great article in this months TFH about them.

Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll take some


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Some good news for me!

My Austoloheros Oblongum have spawned! Seems I've got one pair and an odd female...


----------



## NegativeLogic (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, this thread is perfect timing for me. I just recently discovered these as I was looking for ideas for an empty 90 gallon I have.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gratz on the spawn. Are those the ones you got from me? If so it's about time and she doesnt look much like her mom LOL.

....Bill


----------



## ZK2006 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would like a colony of Oblongum to take up the empty space of the 135g. Anyone wanting to sell me a group to utilize my 6' tank and offer up another species to keep them company? I'm tired of seeing an fishless box of water with rocks/plants/driftwood in it! HELP!!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would only reccomend one or maybe two pair per tank. They get along great with any other fish but dont like their own kind.

Ken at Fishfarm is the only one I know of that is currently selling them. He should still have some of my pairs' fry. My pair is the offspring of the pic you originally posted

...Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks, and yes Bill, they're from you


----------



## ZK2006 (Feb 6, 2006)

MonteSS said:


> I would only reccomend one or maybe two pair per tank. They get along great with any other fish but dont like their own kind.
> 
> Ken at Fishfarm is the only one I know of that is currently selling them. He should still have some of my pairs' fry. My pair is the offspring of the pic you originally posted
> 
> ...Bill


Ok, so it appears you keep Rams with yours. Any other good prospects? I'd assume peaceful tankmates would be an obvious choice..

Brannon


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have three Bolivian Rams currently and have had my Keyhole trio with them in the past. All are left alone, even when they had eggs/fry. And they are in a 36" tank. They are authoratative yet gentle with others.

....Bill


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

I have mine with keyholes also, works fine.
Also in the tank is a young but growing fast chocolate. its been a fantastic mix. the chanchitos chased the chocolate at first. now that hes bigger, they dont chase him. he leaves them alone unless theres food around, then he needs his space...

everyone ignores the keyholes.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is my 5" adult male and 4" female in non-breeding colors. The are the offspring of the OP pic and parents of TFG fish. Female is in front










....Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's his son:




























They're kept in a black tank with natural gravel.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Big daddy. A little over 5". Fins always spread out. They do seem to lose alot of the blue speckles as they get older.

...Bill


----------

